# Best unlimited cable net



## setanjan123 (Oct 5, 2014)

So guys I live in Kolkata. Particularly shibpur, howrah. What would you suggest as the best cable net connection with unlimited tariff @500-600(max) rupees. It should have good speed on torrents. The main function heavy downloading and normal surfing.


----------



## ankush28 (Oct 6, 2014)

Find local isp who supports BTCACHE/Extreme peering. It will give you 20-24Mbps on torrents. (Use google)


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 6, 2014)

setanjan123 said:


> So guys I live in Kolkata. Particularly shibpur, howrah. What would you suggest as the best cable net connection with unlimited tariff @500-600(max) rupees. It should have good speed on torrents. The main function heavy downloading and normal surfing.



You may look for Alliance Broadband,see if local cable operators in your area supports its service.


----------



## setanjan123 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hmm I think Alliance is not there in my area. I'll have to check. Btw the last time I spoke with my cable operator they told that they don't supply Internet. Dunno if that will affect my getting a cable net connection. I keep hearing about alliance, wishnet, reliance, siti etc so confused about which one to get.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 7, 2014)

The two which are going very popular in my location are Alliance and Tikona (I live in Uttarpara), while I have heard Alliance being very stable and decently priced, the latter isn't that much stable (more outage) but pricing is good. Your cable operator doesn't necessarily need to provide something, you can take from whomever you want.


----------



## setanjan123 (Oct 7, 2014)

Ok thanks. Btw how are Wishnet and SITI?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 7, 2014)

Don't go for the Tikona( Crap + Bullsh!t), Wishnet is much,much better, so is SITI.


----------

